# Decent small livery yards Chelford area



## Micky (6 April 2016)

Are there any such things around this area?! Knustford mobberley too far....diy/assisted....


----------



## JillA (6 April 2016)

Ask Pam at New Barn http://www.newbarnriders.webs.com/, she has been there for years so must know the area well, or Lisa Pritchard (contact on the website) used to run a very oversubscribed one not far away. Again, she will know of any, been teaching there for a number of years.


----------



## JENBO50 (12 April 2016)

Moss House on Moss Lane in Mobberly is 5 mins from New Barn and very quiet. I was on there once. Nice hacking, small arena and horses well looked after x


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

New Barn near Chelford, Cooper Beeches in Nether Alderley.  There's a lot of private yards around this area, one of which I'm on, you might be best putting the feelers out and seeing what crops up.  Put an ad in Chelford farm suppliers equestrian shop if they'll let you.


----------



## Micky (21 November 2016)

Still looking for decent friendly non hitlerish diy/assisted yard! Copper beeches..no no...new barn isn't a livery yard....mobberleys a no no too....must be somewhere...all these empty stables and land sitting doing nothing infuriates me!! Good hacking an arena if possible...not in the direction of wilmslow mobberley..rather the opposite! Tia


----------



## ossy (22 November 2016)

I feel your pain for such a horsey area the quality of livery is really bad.  Cooper beeches would be no no for me too.  This one is in sandbach area not sure if that's to far. 
http://www.horsenetwork.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30195


----------



## LHIS (22 November 2016)

I would be putting up adverts in local tack shops, farm shops, etc and hoping a private yard space crops up.  There is a yard being advertised on a facebook group which is between Chelford and Congleton.  It's on the Cheshire Horse Chat and Sales group, and it advertised regularly for spaces.  If none of that works for you then you need to expand your search area.  I don't know what the issue is with Wilmslow & Mobberley, but you could also look at Adlington Equestrian Centre, which is on the outskirts of Macclesfield (25 mins from Chelford), and Gollings which is between Mottram, Prestbury and Macclesfield.
Failing all of that then you need to be approaching the private yards cap in hand and ask.


----------



## Micky (22 November 2016)

The issue is time and traffic congestion in wilmslow/mobberley areas!! Adlington and goslings are rubbish for hacking....


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (22 November 2016)

Arley Moss?


----------



## Fanatical (22 November 2016)

PM'd you.


----------



## mga4ever (25 November 2016)

Ash Farm at Ollerton? Lovely friendly yard with good hacking and an outdoor arena with new surface and horsewalker.


----------



## PonyBear (29 November 2016)

Does Ash farm have any spaces? I might be interested. Does anyone have any contact details for the owners? Thanks P


----------

